# Which Thai domain names can I register?



## tomoscar (Apr 4, 2014)

It was very hard for me to find information why I can't register Thai domain name. And now when I read and learn some about what is local presence and trustee service, it turns out that I can't register Thai domain .TH? Can someone who works with Thai domains can explain me why I can't do it?


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

I looked into this a few years back. Hope my info is still valid.

I think it is co.th domain name that cannot be registered without dealing with redtape, ie, registering a company. .th domain names should be obtainable, look for local domain providers.

Bon courage!


----------



## cealcor (Apr 4, 2014)

Here's you got all regulations and requirements about Thai domains: Thai domain registration rules - general information and policy. This is also website of company, who offer to register those type of domains for people from abroad. And as I see they offer .co.th and other restricted domains too. So If I were you I would check their offer  Hope I helped.


----------

